# Euthanasia



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, hugs, peppersb. I've had two experiences with euthanasia, and in both cases, it was very peaceful. 

The first was my silky terrier, Dustin, who was 18 and had lost his quality of life. He was still alert, though. My mom and I took him to the emergency vet and he was first injected with a sedative. He was very relaxed, and then he received the euthanasia with another injection. He just went to sleep and I felt him go limp in my arms. 

The second was with a Maltese I rescued from a shelter. She was extremely ill, so she was rushed to my vet. She fought for her life for 4 days until she started having an uncontrolled seizure. The vet called me to come down to say goodbye. She already had an IV, so she was given the meds and she went to sleep. I'm crying remembering her--losing this dog who I didn't even get to know was one of the most painful experiences of my life. 

Losing our babies no matter how long they're with us is the worst part of pet ownership. But putting them to sleep is very gentle and peaceful.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

I was a vet tech briefly and saw multiple animals pts. Generally, vets use pentobarbital as the drug of choice, because it is fast and easy. 

I had my own sweet lamb put down a year and a half ago. He had multiple health problems, including diabetes and cushings together. He had his ups and downs and we started thinking of putting him to sleep in July. At that time I started looking at poodle breeders because he was our only fur-baby and we couldn't imagine a house without a dog. 

Some days it was a struggle for him to eat because his sugar levels would be too high, but for the most part he seemed happy, played gently and followed us around. Then one morning he did not play in our bedsheets, something he'd done every day for 13 years. So we knew it was time. 

We took him to the vet, and had to convince him to put our dog down, because it was the day before Christmas Eve. He wanted us to see if we could keep him going for holidays, but we decided it wasn't fair to him one bit. 

It was very gentle and peaceful. The vet took him away to get an IV site put in then brought him back to us. My housemate held him in her arms while my mom and I petted him while the vet administered the drug. He literally just fell asleep. 

We missed him fiercely of course! The next day we decided to call the breeder I had picked in July and lol she had puppies due in January! You know the rest! 

I also saw a horse put down. That was a struggle, because the horse didn't like needles or the vet but once we finally had her sedated, she went down beautifully, and the vet injected the final solution when she was calm. It was a quiet way to go for a horse as well. Just startling seeing them go down but we helped her so she wouldn't drop too suddenly.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I've had a horse and dog euthanized. Both were very peaceful, even the horse went down gently.
Both were alert, but were sedated first (the vet for the horse actually prefered not to sedate first, because she felt it took a little longer for the horse's involuntary movements to end I think she said, but the lady that was caring for my horse preferred to use it and I had never euthanized a horse before so I had no experience to say one way or the other)


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so very sorry you are faced with this decision.

In a couple of weeks it will be a year since I said goodbye to Iris. It was all very peaceful. I sat on the floor we helped her lie down as getting up and down was very difficult for her. I sat with her head in my lap and my mouth by her ear telling her how much I loved her and what a wonderful friend she had been. My vet asked me to tell him when I was ready, I did. She just went limp and was gone. I stayed with her a while and he cut some lovely long bunches of tail hair as I had requested. A few days later they called me to pick up her ashes.

I know what a difficult time this is for you and how you have done so much to help Bob have a wonderful life. You will know in your heart when the time has come.

Sending you my prayers.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It will be peaceful, whenever you decide for darling Bob. Hugs!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I too was a Vet Tech and also have had to pts a few of my own pets and in every case it has been painless and peaceful.........like others mentioned, light sedation, then the pento ..........their body just relaxes, and in an instant they are gone before you realize it. There are many Vets now that will also come to your home (so there is no anxiety of being at the Vet's office that some dogs have)
It's a sad decision and my heart goes out to you with much sympathy.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I've had several dogs and cats put down over the years. I didn't have to put down any horses, thankfully. I'm so sorry you're facing losing your sweet Bob. It hurts every time. You know I lost Jose` recently. With our last GSD, years ago, he was given the injection in the back of my van where he was comfortable but no pre-sedative. He was alert and it was really hard to say good bye to him. He had that damn degenerative myelopathy and couldn't walk right anymore or control his bowels. Without the pre-sedative, it was not good for my then hubby and me. We were shocked at how fast he went down...it was too sudden and we were not warned. This was our first experience as adults. My mom took care of our child hood dogs. 

But with each successive dog, a pre-sedative was given. My most recent memory, of course is with Jose` and he just fell asleep in my arms over about 3 or 4 minutes, gradually. Then he was very asleep, limp. Then came the final injection. The vet asked me if I was ready and I nodded, sobbing. And off he went to Rainbow bridge. It's so hard. It never gets easier. But one thing that does get easier is when they've had a good, long life without too much suffering in the end period. It's easier when you know you've done the right thing. You'll know when the time is right because you know your dog. And your dog will tell you. He'll look at you in the eyes deeply and will tell you that his quality of life is just not good anymore, that he's not having anymore fun. I'm so very sorry and sad for you Peppersb. Tears are streaming as I write this because I know the pain even if it's not exactly the same as your pain. 

My vet sent me a little laminated card with the Rainbow Bridge story on it and a nice, hand written note, saying how sorry he was but that my decision was a kindness and correct. I liked that he used the word, "correct." It just made me feel so much better to get that card from him. I knew it was correct. Jose` was a mess, though he didn't really know it...wasn't suffering too much that the vet or I could tell. But it wouldn't be long anyhow, the way things were going. I knew with him when it was time. He was not having any fun anymore whatsoever. He was confused, walking into things, not drinking with normal coordination...something in his brain maybe. He was weak and sort of staggering. So no pain probably but the life was gone from his eyes. And now he's happy and comfortable I think. 

I hope for you peace and acceptance when the time comes for Bob. (((hugs)))


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm sorry your facing this now with Sam. 

My tpoo was similar to Sam - she was so crippled that she couldn't get up to go to the bathroom and was mostly sleeping all day and night she was also 18 and seemed to be in pain because she started to whimper when she was trying to stand up. 

I was lucky my vet came to the house too. I was able to hold her in my arms and had her facing away from the vet when he injected the sedative. I could feel it take effect which was reassuring. He didn't rush to give her pento - instead he allowed my husband and I some time with her to say our good byes which I appreciated. I held her when he gave the pento and I could feel her heart stop beating. 

My vet is too busy now and doesn't make house calls so I used a hospice vet to put my cat to sleep recently. Similar pattern - first sedate and gave us some time together and then the injection to stop the heart. This vet suggested that we leave his body on the floor in our family room for a short while to give our other pets a chance to say good bye. She left to go to her car to do paperwork. Two of our three cats came up to sniff him while the third was watching from a foot away. Then she came to take his body away. I will use a hospice vet in the future for our current pets when it's their time. I hate the idea of putting a dying pet through the stress of going to the vet to be put to sleep if I have this option.

(((HUGS))) we all know how hard this is for you.


----------



## Mia42 (Sep 5, 2016)

I used to do research with rats. When they had surgery, we used Sodium Pentibarbitol. They just went to sleep, had surgery, and woke up. Most vets use the same stuff, just a bigger dose. So, there is nothing toxic in it, it just over-relaxes them.


----------



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

This thread is making me tear up just thinking about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

peppersb said:


> Euthanasia. I hate to even say the word. But Bob seems to have taken a turn for the worse. A week ago, I was thinking that he would make it to his 17th birthday in August. But now I'm thinking that he won't.
> 
> Can people tell me about euthanasia? I had my girl Sophie euthanized, but by the time she was put to sleep, she was very drugged up on pain meds. It was an easy and obvious choice to let her go. Bob is different. He is alert and mostly happy. Except that it is extremely difficult for him to stand and walk. So going to the bathroom has become very problematic. He is not incontinent. He just can't walk.
> 
> ...


Has the vet tried steroids? At his age, they will not really hurt him at high doses but will give him relief from inflammation which is the most likely cause of his problems.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

you have my sympathies

Simply yes I have, my 8 year old tpoo Baby slipped off the couch and ruptured something and she was paralyzed from the neck down not in pain at all and quite alert. My vet sedated her then when she was peacefully asleep he then used meds to euthanize her. It was peaceful for her.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry you're facing this right now. You have been such an amazing caretaker of Bob and have given him a beautiful, long life. 

I have been with all of my pets (even my rat) when they've had to be put down since I was a teenager. My parents couldn't handle staying in the room with our family pets so I would be the one to stay and say goodbye. I also worked at an animal hospital for 5 years through college. I agree with the light sedation first and then the pentobarbital. It is very peaceful and very fast. By the time the vet is done injecting the bright pink pentobarbital, the animal has passed away. 

My animals have never seemed to know what was happening and have all be relaxed (even with me being a heap of tears). It's a very emotional experience. When I'm saying my goodbyes, I often tell my beloved friend of all the things they will be able to do again in Doggy or Kitty Heaven (and I'm not even remotely religious!). I tell them that they'll be able to run so fast or jump so high... or whatever else they used to like doing when they were younger/healthy. Through tears and a runny nose, I tell them all of the things that they won't be suffering through anymore and how their pain will go away soon. I find that talking to them helps me process and come to terms with it. 

It's a difficult experience emotionally but the actual act of having a pet put to sleep is peaceful and very quick and painless (other than the needle poke). I am very glad to have been there with all of my animals to say goodbye and to help them relax during those last moments instead of being in the arms of strangers. 

I am sorry you're having to go through this now but know that you have the support and sympathy of all of us here. ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

Peppersb, I am so sorry.

Gentle Bob has the best mom in you. 

Hugs & prayers to both of you.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for your replies. Your support is wonderful and it is very helpful to hear about your experiences.

Eric: I just wrote to my vet and asked about steroids. Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately, the vet said that steroids cannot be used with Rimadyl. I've written back asking if it would make sense to switch to steroids, or if there is any other more powerful drug for pain/inflammation. I'm guessing that there will not be a good answer. 

It is funny, just a week ago, I was thinking that Bob would live to see his 17th birthday in August. Now I'm thinking that he'll be euthanized next week. :sad:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

We'll be thinking of you, peppersb. Take good care, and give Bob extra love from all of us.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes we will be thinking of you and you know we're always here if you need some support. Everyone has always been so supportive when I lost my dogs. I thought like you...I thought Jose` would be around longer because he was doing all right it seemed...just a tad senile maybe. But he was still taking his walks right up to almost the end, seemingly enjoying them, though at the same time pretty out of it mentally. But then daily, he almost suddenly went downhill and fast. It went from thinking..._oh, he'll be here a few more months or even a year to oh no...he's not going to be here much longer at all.Something is really wrong. And it was._ It's shocking sometimes how they can go from pretty okay to really bad. I do hope steroids or something would help Bob enjoy his last times here and that you have a little more time with him if he can enjoy that. (((hugs)))


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I am so sorry that you are facing this with dear Bob. My heart goes out to you. 

I highly highly recommend that you ask for a sedative first before the final injection is given! I have been involved in hundreds of euthanasias over the years, and think that it goes so much smoother for all involved! I remember one dog in particular that the owners refused a sedative. The dog was awake, panting, looking around, etc. The final injection will stop their heart before the injection is even finished. The dog all of a sudden got this look of panic, and just died. It was "peaceful" as he didn't cry, but that look of panic and confusion will stick with me and make me push for sedation for all euthanasias.


----------



## DrSDOH (Feb 19, 2017)

peppersb said:


> Euthanasia. I hate to even say the word. But Bob seems to have taken a turn for the worse. A week ago, I was thinking that he would make it to his 17th birthday in August. But now I'm thinking that he won't.
> 
> Can people tell me about euthanasia? I had my girl Sophie euthanized, but by the time she was put to sleep, she was very drugged up on pain meds. It was an easy and obvious choice to let her go. Bob is different. He is alert and mostly happy. Except that it is extremely difficult for him to stand and walk. So going to the bathroom has become very problematic. He is not incontinent. He just can't walk.
> 
> ...



I am so sorry to hear about your Bob and that you are in a place where you must consider this. It's tough...really tough. We did this last October with my mini Zola. Zola was truly the love of my life and it was the toughest thing I have ever had to do. 

I will save you the back story, but we brought Zola home from the hospital to have him put to rest (I still cannot say the E-word). I could not bear to have him go in the hospital and I wanted him to be in our favorite spot on the sofa in our sunroom. I held my sweet boy close to my chest, my husband and I stroked his head, kissed him a million times and told him all we needed to. When we were ready, the vet gave him a very quick acting sedative a while before the medication. There was no reaction/response with either medication. It was as if he gently fell asleep and stayed there. As I type, I have a flood of tears coming down my face -- but while painful for my husband and I, our experience was simply beautiful, peaceful, and Zola was in no pain.

Sadly, I have been trying to muster the courage to do the same with my 19 year old pug. He too is losing his legs. He sometimes falls flat while relieving himself outside, has a great deal of difficulty getting out of his bed, or just walking in the house. In my heart, it feels as if it is time -- but I keep hoping he will fall asleep and simply not wake up. He is very alert and aware...his body is simply worn out. I nearly scheduled the vet two weeks ago but could not make the call. I will likely do so very soon.

I am happy to email my vet to ask what medications were used for Zola. Please let me know if you would like this information.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am so very sorry. This is the most painful thing to experience. Although it would be nice if Bob could hold on until his 17th birthday, that day means nothing to him, but your love means everything. When it is his time to go, I know he will be enveloped in your love and will be grateful for you.

You are in my thoughts and heart as you travel this painful bit of his journey.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't have much in the way of experience that would help beyond what has been said already but I just wanted to say that I am thinking of you. It's never easy, no matter how long or rich their life has been.

That being said, I'm ever so thankful that euthanasia is something we can do for our beloved pets.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

A good thread... thanks! 

'Specially for all of us with older 'significant others'.

But I look on it this way too... it's a peaceful passing that too many of us humans are not allowed. Be glad for that for them.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh dear, I am a total sap. I am choked up and teary eyed for you with Bob and for all of you that have had to do this. And I'm feeling quite anxious about ever having to do this for my Spoo. He is my Service Dog and with me 24/7, with few exceptions, like going to the groomers, or play dates.. I simply can't imaging being without him. It is probably good for me to have to think about this.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh Bob, I don't know you but you are dear to my heart. I've been avoiding this thread because as most of you, I've had to make this decision and say goodbye to my precious babies. It never gets easier, and I would just once like to have a pet that goes of old age in their sleep. Bigpoodleperson's post made me want to comment here, our lab (Boomer) was put to sleep in our back yard under a tree where he spent many hours. Our vet did not administer a sedative first, and I SAW THAT PANIC IN HIS EYES, I still see it. I never let another dog be euthanized after that without a sedative first, it can be a blessing and a peaceful passing. My heart goes out to you and Bob, thinking of you.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

First, I am sorry that Bob is at this part of his journey but he's lucky to have you beside him. Your love & support is all that matters to him.

I second what Caddy said. Please, speak with the vet in advance (or email) to be certain a sedative is given. Let him ease into sleep before the final injection is given. When it's done this way it is very peaceful & he literally goes to sleep & then to the freedom of the Rainbow Bridge. Long ago my husband had a Doberman with bone cancer. It was advancing rapidly & she had to be put down. I never dreamed there were vets who didn't sedate first & didn't know I needed to discuss this at length to ensure it was done this way. My very strong minded soldier of a husband went alone to have her euthanized by his own choice. While it wasn't horrific by any means it bothers him to this day. So PLEASE ensure you understand the basics & I highly recommend having sedation first so you're last memory of Bob on earth is a peaceful soft passing.

And again, my heart goes out to you. I lost my old Shih Tzu just short of her 18th birthday. She was a feisty, opinionated old gal. I spent a good bit of time focusing on the good times & it was like a medicine to get over her absence but to this day when I go to my desk, even after all these years, I automatically pick up my feet for her. That used to make me bawl but now I just smile & remember for 17 years I had the best foot-warmer a girl could ever ask for


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I am so saddened by this news that Bob is not well. I know you will make the right decision, at the right time for your incredible boy. It is not an easy choice for us but sometimes, as others have said, Bob will let you know when the time is right. We always said at the Vet, If you question anything, than its not the right time. You will know its the right time because the decision will settle very easily with you. You will know deep down that you have done everything you can for him and you will know that the time is right. When the bad days outnumber the good days. I have always stayed with all my precious animals I've lost in the past. 3 dogs, a horse I owned for more than 1/2 my life. Other horses for their owners who could not stay. And so many precious pets working at a Vet for over 21yrs. I could never walk away, when they needed me the most. 
I wish I could help and do something to take the pain away. But always know we are here for you, even if its across the country (or world). With a hand offered to help lift you up and a shoulder freely offered to lean on.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I am particularly thankful for those of you who mentioned the need for a sedative first. Several years ago, I went with a friend to have her lab euthanized. We use the same vet. He gave the dog one shot, not two. The dog died very quickly, but before he died, he arched his back in a way that made me uncomfortable. Not sure if it was pain or even if he was conscious at that point. But I didn't like it. And the things that some of you said about a one-injection euthanasia made me even more uncomfortable. So I emailed my vet to ask about using a sedative first. He said that he has been using the two injection method for many years, unless the dog is obtunded in which case he only uses one injection. (Obtunded is a new word for me. It means that the dog is not fully conscious.) I am feeling much more confident that my vet will be able to make the euthanasia as comfortable as possible. Thanks for your input. 

The vet has also prescribed some increased pain medication. We've added Gabapentin and more tramadol to the Rimadyl and tramdol that Bob has been taking. So the plan is to see if the new levels of pain meds make any difference. If they do, then maybe we can buy a little more time.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

This is such a hard crossroad for you and for Bob. My heart goes out to you both.

Having just gone through this with Jupiter, and with other pets before, I would like to add a few thoughts to the kind notes from others here.

One is that, when the vet gives the sedative, you must be there, both for Bob and for yourself. When my mini Hecuba died two years ago, she was in the middle of a seizure, and when I carried her into the vets', they took her from me to give her something to calm her and quiet the seizure, and put in an IV port. They gave her right back, and I held her for the euthanasia, but I felt she was already gone. With Jupiter, when I brought him in, we went to a room immediately and the techs held him with me for the sedative. They did not put in an IV port. After a few moments, Jupiter's face and body were relaxed; he looked like a 15 year old puppy! The contrast made me realize how much pain he had been in. I held him that way for a while before the actual euthanasia. (The vet, since they hadn't put in an IV, had some minor difficulty getting a good vein, but since Jupiter was sedated and the vet was so gentle, this was not troubling). 


Another thought, and this is a hard one to say and to hear, is that you must not wait too long. Both Jupiter and Hecuba died when they were in crisis. Hecuba was seizing; Jupiter had been in great pain all night. For him, I had even called an emergency vet at 2AM, who seemed all too willing to euthanize him without what seemed to me enough discussion. This disgusted me and I instead gave Jupiter an extra dose of his pain meds (after a bit of reading) in the hope it would calm him til morning, which after a while it did. I now wish that I had had the courage to bring him in a bit sooner. Just two days earlier, we had had a lovely walk, which he enjoyed but which tired him. That little bit of joy should not have been enough for me to keep pushing through all the problems he had.

Finally, and I think vets are good with this, try to think through before going, what you will want the vet to do with Bob after, so that you don't need to decide while going through this process. 

Many hugs to you and to Bob. We are all here to support you through this process.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

marialydia said:


> This is such a hard crossroad for you and for Bob. My heart goes out to you both.
> 
> Having just gone through this with Jupiter, and with other pets before, I would like to add a few thoughts to the kind notes from others here.
> 
> ...


Thanks. This one post has a ton of information in it. I am now realizing that when I had Sophie euthanized 6 years ago, the vet must have given her the sedative when he took her in the back. I had brought her into a 24 hour vet hospital in the middle of the night and she was in tremendous pain. They gave her some heavy pain meds. Then we talked and I made the decision to go ahead with euthanizing. The vet asked me if I was queasy. I said yes. So they took her into the back and put an IV in. Based on what you have said, I think they must have also given the sedative. But I had thought that she was just on heavy pain meds. She was, in any case, totally out of it. I was there for the final shot. But she was really gone before the final shot. Sad. And then, they asked me what I wanted done with the body. I had absolutely no idea. All I could think of is that I wanted my beautiful girl back. Alive. Anyway, to make a long story short, I left her body there and later changed my mind and went and got it and buried it in my back yard.

So right now, I am trying to coordinate between getting my vet to come (he says he is not available until Thursday evening), and getting someone to dig the grave. I think Bob can hang in there for a few more days.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

It's such a difficult time, you are wise to get as much as you can settled before hand. You and Bob have been on my mind.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Another thought that writing all this has helped me recall: in the time between the sedative and the euthanasia, the vet tech was with me and she was, I think in retrospect, wanting to be sure that I was sure before the vet came in. It was actually a lovely few moments: Jupiter was resting very peacefully in my arms, and I was babbling about some wonderful things he used to do -- how he would find toys for his mini girlfriend Doodle, how he knew how to put the car windows down if I didn't lock them. So that is another reason for taking this sequence. 

And, thank you peppersb for starting this thread and to all who are contributing. I am sure we are all crying as we write and read it; I first saw it on a plane yesterday coming back home, but couldn't continue in public. But these are all things we do need to deal with, for the love of our companion dogs.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I went through having two dogs euthanized in 2015, so the experience is fresh and still makes me tear up. Honey, my service dog, had lung tumors and I had time to prepare myself and spoil her rotten for the last few weeks. I treasure those weeks because I got a chance to say goodbye. Honey had a sedative that knocked her unconscious. She was lying on a blue blanket, quietly with her head in my lap, when she died. Her death was quiet and painless.

Five months later, April, our weimaraner had a low blood sugar seizure that lasted an hour. After that, she wasn't the same dog anymore. April's euthanasia went badly, and I will always feel sad about that. My husband went with her into the exam room, then he started sobbing which got April upset. Then he left and I was alone with his dog. April got very agitated and upset because my husband left. She paced and looked for him in a panic.

She fought the sedative and didn't quiet down, didn't settle down. She was awake and gasping for air when she died in my arms. I never told my husband, never told anyone. I've carried this memory with me and it's very hard.

I'm telling you this because I think upsetting the dog first made everything harder than it should have been. If there's a person in the family who is going to fall apart and upset the dog, don't let them take part. Let them say goodbye early and leave hours before the euthanasia, not moments before. 

It's never easy to say goodbye. In my family, I'm the one who holds it together, so I've been present for the deaths of eight cats and two dogs. Only one went badly. The rest were quiet and peaceful. It's never easy, never. In 2013, our family had the year of death. My mother-in-law, an uncle, and one of our favorite cousins, all passed away. One hour after my cousin's funeral, I was at the vet having our cat, Neptune, put to sleep. Our world was just dark in 2013. The following day we brought home two rescued barn kittens, and named them Fresh Air and Sunshine. Fresh Air is purring on my shoulder now. We've moved forward, but we still miss them all.

Peppersb, as you go down this path, know that you have all of PF holding you in our hearts. Gentle hugs.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

marialydia said:


> Another thought that writing all this has helped me recall: in the time between the sedative and the euthanasia, the vet tech was with me and she was, I think in retrospect, wanting to be sure that I was sure before the vet came in. It was actually a lovely few moments: Jupiter was resting very peacefully in my arms, and I was babbling about some wonderful things he used to do -- how he would find toys for his mini girlfriend Doodle, how he knew how to put the car windows down if I didn't lock them. So that is another reason for taking this sequence.


I had a very similar experience this January when I had my beloved guinea pig Axel put to sleep. The vet took the time to listen to me talk about him and cry before making it final and it really made for a less traumatizing experience. I told her about how our piggy had lived with us through several moves and degrees, taking it all in stride. We were packing up and moving several hours north the very next day so it was an all around emotional time and being able to tell this vet I had never met before about this little being's place in our lives made it much less impersonal. 

DH wasn't able to be there and I think that made it much harder for him.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I am very moved by the kindness of everyone who has posted, and I am especially grateful for the incredible wisdom that has been shared. Your comments make me feel much more comfortable going into this. THANK YOU!

One more question. Right now, Bob is sleeping soundly and peacefully. But he has his tongue sticking out of his mouth -- just a little bit. I've noticed this a couple of times in the past few days, but never before. Any thoughts about why he'd be sleeping with his tongue out?


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

We have been through this emotional distress many many times. Last year in fact at this exact same time. We had to let our Corgi go. He was sedated and then euthanized, so peaceful I didn't realize he was gone. For us the emotional trauma leading to making a final decision is brutal and painful. You are in my prayers this is a stressful emotional time.,


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

peppersb said:


> I am very moved by the kindness of everyone who has posted, and I am especially grateful for the incredible wisdom that has been shared. Your comments make me feel much more comfortable going into this. THANK YOU!
> 
> One more question. Right now, Bob is sleeping soundly and peacefully. But he has his tongue sticking out of his mouth -- just a little bit. I've noticed this a couple of times in the past few days, but never before. Any thoughts about why he'd be sleeping with his tongue out?


My guess is he's ever so comfortable and _very, very_ relaxed, enjoying his sleep so much that the muscles it takes to hold his tongue in are also relaxed.


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

I am so sorry you're going through this. You and bob are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

peppersb said:


> I am very moved by the kindness of everyone who has posted, and I am especially grateful for the incredible wisdom that has been shared. Your comments make me feel much more comfortable going into this. THANK YOU!
> 
> One more question. Right now, Bob is sleeping soundly and peacefully. But he has his tongue sticking out of his mouth -- just a little bit. I've noticed this a couple of times in the past few days, but never before. Any thoughts about why he'd be sleeping with his tongue out?


It has been my experience that many older dogs sleep with their tongue out.
Eric


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Do we ever really lose our loved ones?*

This thread reminded me of one I started some time ago:

http://www.poodleforum.com/37-pet-memorials/194450-do-we-really-lose-them.html#post2245834

Once again edited here is how I feel:

That day we met
My eyes were wet
I knew I’d found my one
The one that would
So be my friend
That special need now gone
I never knew I had a space
So much in need of filling
A space you found
Then filled with love
Your heart so very willing
Then to you I sang
A heartfelt, quiet ovation
You came to me
And then I knew
We two had found our station.

I cleaned your mess 
and washed my dress
It seemed to take forever
But soon you learned
Then work was less
You were so very clever
Now you could share my home with me
All places now were yours
A place was there to hide your bone
A place to rest your paws
A place within my heart I saw
Where we could share our home

The years went by, and with a sigh
I saw the time had come
A time when we would part
Time came! then with a start
My eyes, again were wet
I bade a quiet goodbye to you
In time we'd meet, get set!
I would see your little face again
In some playful, peaceful place
A space for us we would find
No parting, no need to fret
Forever and together
With others of our kind.


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

You and Bob have been so lucky to have each other all these years. I've been where you are right now and it's a very painful time. They give us so very much, if only they lived longer. Sending hugs to you and handsome Bob.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, we have an appointment for 6 pm on Thursday. :sad:

Bob actually seems to be doing a bit better. I am still dragging him to the front door when he needs to go out, but at least he can walk well enough to do his business once he is outside. My method: I get Bob centered on a crate mat, open the front door, pull the crate mat with Bob on it to the front door and then out. Once outside, I help him get up and he seems to be able to stand and walk to pee and poop. Then I provide support as needed using his harness to get him back inside -- back inside to the crate mat which I drag to his bed in the living room. Then when we go to bed, I drag him over the the sunroom where I have been sleeping for the past 2 years. He likes to sleep in the same room as Sam and Cammie and me, and will moan if I leave him in the living room.

Everyone says that you will know when it is time by the look in their eyes and the loss of a will to live. Well Bob is still a happy boy, fully alert, and pretty much enjoying life (even though he is now very limited). If I could continue to provide the level of support that he needs, I don't think he would want to be checking out. He LOVES his supper. Now instead of marching himself into the kitchen at supper time and barking to demand it, he starts barking from his bed in the living room. I go prepare his supper and bring it to him in the living room. 

The other problem we have is that he is increasingly anxious when I leave the house. So he starts barking/howling. And when I am not there to respond, he just keeps barking/howling. Poor boy. I can understand his anxiety. He really does need me for just about everything. Tonight I have to be out for a couple of hours and a friend is coming to sit with him. Until recently, I used to pile all 3 dogs in the car and drive them to the park. Bob would stay in the car while Cammie and Sam and I went into the park. That used to work. But now, getting Bob into the car is too difficult, and staying in the car will not work anyway when it gets hot.

So my conclusion is that I can no longer provide the level of support that Bob really does need. Very sad to say goodbye to a boy who still finds a lot about his life to enjoy. But I just can't devote 24 hours a day to taking care of him. And it is not good for Sam and Cammie either. 

I will really really miss this boy. Many wonderful memories. Such a funny, opinionated, feisty boy.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww...Peppersb. I'm so sorry you're facing this. I hear you regarding the immense difficulty it can be giving the support a very infirm dog needs sometimes. I also think I know what you're feeling...or at least close when you look into his eyes and he's not done with living quite yet. Our GSD with the demylenation of the spinal cord wasn't ready to die in his own mind. But he was unable to do anything that he use to do for the most part. And was becoming incontinent and couldn't get up the stairs. (he was 100 Lbs) He wanted to get up and play when the kids threw a ball and he'd start to rise but then plunk back down again, disappointed and hopeless looking. It was so very hard to make that decision. Sometimes it's so very obvious and other times it's a judgement call. You know what you must do and regardless if it's what you would consider the "right timing," it won't be long and you'll be saving him from pain and more difficulty that's surely ahead of him. He won't know. That's the beauty of euthanizing. It kills us more than it does them it would seem. So very painful for us. But Bob will be in a better place. My heart is with you. 

And those memories will be what will hold you together a little later. And soon they will bring smiles to your face and you'll be able to talk about him with others in a happy way, not in the initial painful way.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> You know what you must do and regardless if it's what you would consider the "right timing," it won't be long and you'll be saving him from pain and more difficulty that's surely ahead of him... So very painful for us. But Bob will be in a better place.


Poodlebeguiled is wise.

The business about "you will know it's time from the look in their eyes" hasn't worked very well for me. Honestly, and this is awful to say, it's better to avoid that ghastly look of terror in your dog's eyes, when something awful hits them and you can't wait another minute to help them, and are on the phone with an emergency vet you don't know. 

You are not doing this for yourself, but for Bob, who may even be acting "well enough" to please you. We are thinking of you and sending many hugs.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Talking about "that look" reminds me of my lab. She was sort of okay...the vet didn't think it was her time but he didn't see her all day long, her legs going out from under her, the seizures from liver disease, her loosing her ability to go for a walk or hike in the woods or go swimming at the lake...her most favorite things in the whole world. She could walk around the yard a little bit and that was it. She wagged her tail and seemed pretty okay...was responsive and enjoying the affection she got... until one day she was lying down in front of the fire. (this was in Idaho) And she looked at me, deeply into my eyes as if to say, "is this all there is?" That is exactly the sentence she would have said had she been able to speak. It was then that in my mind there was no mistake. She wasn't what I'd call suffering. She just wasn't having much fun anymore. Her hardship outweighed the enjoyment in life at this point. So I knew. She was almost 14.

Then my little girl Chihuahua, Chulita...that was bad timing and for that I have not forgiven myself completely. I knew it was close to her time. She was having labored breathing but not really suffering too much. (congestive heart failure) She had been going along on meds quite well for quite some time. She stopped going for walks but in the house she'd be playful and silly, but then have some trouble breathing for a little bit. But then all of a sudden it seemed (it went so fast downhill it made my head spin) she was panting, not only when exerted, but all the time. I planned to take her the very next day. Well, as it turned out, that night she was really having more trouble. And I made her wait until first thing in the morning. I should have taken her to an emergency vet, looking back but I thought at the time, if she just lay quietly next to me, she'd be okay till morning. Anyhow, that is the worst...to go too long and let them have a hard time like that. 

With Jose`, my most recent little fella (mid March) it turned out okay because he really wasn't suffering I don't think...the vet didn't think. But it was most obviously his time nevertheless. He may not have felt great...probably not, as the vet suspected lymph cancer and possibly in his brain too. 

I wouldn't have been keeping any of these dogs around for myself. I do not have that feeling I need to keep them around for ME. BUT what has been difficult is this playing God sort of feeling, making such a judgement to end a life when it's not absolutely crystal clear. It's very difficult. And in some cases, it's obvious.

Anyhow, that's how it was with a few of my dogs. And I think you're doing things just right Peppersb. And as hard and devastating as it is, you're going to feel good about your judgement call of the timing I think.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry peppersb. Thinking of you. Enjoy your lovely Bob and give him plenty of hugs! xx


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I have grown to love Bob and all his "Bob-ness" through this forum. But you are absolutely making the kindest decision, and making it with the same care and thoughtfulness with which you cared for Bob throughout his long life.
My thoughts and my heart will be with you and Bob the next few days.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

It sounds like you're doing the right thing, peppersb, as Bob's world shrinks ever smaller, his quality of life is diminishing, and the toll it's taking on you (and likely Cammie and Sam) is immense. Wishing you well.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

"Better a week too soon than a day too late". Thinking about you and PF's Bob.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have loved Bob through PF and admired your sacrifices to care for him. I hope he can enjoy a nice meal in the sunroom before it's his time. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> This thread reminded me of one I started some time ago:
> 
> http://www.poodleforum.com/37-pet-memorials/194450-do-we-really-lose-them.html#post2245834
> 
> ...


Last year about this time I was losing lovely Miss Iris. I said goodbye to her on May 16th. When Eric posted this it was great comfort to me.

I think of you and Bob every day.

Cathy


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

peppersb I am sorry it is time for Bob to leave you, but it is a generous thing to allow him to go. I am not sure that we would have had the force of will do do as you have for him for one of ours. Letting go of him while he still has some spark may help make it easier to remember his great life (as opposed to the sorrow of its ending).

ETA I am glad we had a chance to meet him.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Caddy said:


> "Better a week too soon than a day too late". Thinking about you and PF's Bob.



Yep...a painful reminder... The guilt still haunts me some years after for not putting my Chulita down until it _was_ exactly as you say...a day too late. I will never forgive myself totally for that. One day earlier is all it would have taken to keep her from panting and having that trouble breathing. But I misjudged how speedily was her decline. It is good when you can recognize very well the right time...every time. 

I'm glad Peppersb, that it doesn't look like you'll be making that mistake.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Nicofreako said:


> I have grown to love Bob and all his "Bob-ness" through this forum.


I really appreciate everything that everyone is saying, but this comment really brought a smile to my face (and maybe a tear to my eye). So you get it!! Yes. There is something very special and very different about Bob. He is unlike any poodle that I have ever known. So let me say a few words about Bob's Bob-ness. 

First, Bob is funny looking. The first picture below demonstrates what a poodle is supposed to look like (Cammie) and what a poodle is not supposed to look like (Bob). His structure is terrible. He does not have the beautiful poodle gait, and he has never been able to run as fast as other dogs. He is not very poodly, but that stocky little body is part of his "bobness."

Next, Bob is very smart and he carefully evaluates the world around him and develops strategies to get what he wants. A few examples:
-- In his younger days, he would walk around the park looking for people who had treats in their pockets. When he found one, he would do a very good "sit" and stare at them. Pretty soon, his target would be saying "do you mind if I give your dog a treat?" 
-- When Sophie was alive, I would give Bob and Sophie greenies. Bob would usually finish his first. A couple of times, he would see that Sophie was happily chewing on hers. So he would run to the front window and start barking his head off. Sophie would jump up to see what was happening. Bob would circle back and steal her treat while Sophie was still at the front window. One time, Bob even looked over at me as if to acknowledge that he and I understood what he had done. Sophie had no clue.
-- He is not afraid to steal anything he can get his hands on. Once he stole and ate 6 raw bison burgers. I had left the kitchen for only a minute and returned to an empty plate on the counter. (Sam and Cammie would never do that).
-- He likes to take possession of new things that come into the house. 
-- He is very aware of his schedule -- the things to which (in his mind) he is entitled. Supper is the most important of those things. At supper time, he marches into the kitchen and barks to remind me that it is time for me to prepare his supper. Bark-bark-bark. He has successfully moved suppertime up from 5 or 6 pm to about 3 pm. He just keeps asking for it earlier and earlier. 

I actually don't think that Bob has any desire to please me at all, except to the extent that doing so gets him something that he wants. But that's OK. He is very good at getting what he wants and watching his antics makes me happy. What a funny boy. I am really really really going to miss him.

Photos below: (1) Cammie and Bob (2) Bob hustling for treats. (3) and (4) Bob taking over dog beds that belong to visiting small dogs (5) Bob collecting the mail (this was not posed) (6) Bob sitting in the basket that was meant for the puppies (7) Bob trying to help himself to a big box of bully sticks and other treats (8) Bob demanding treats. (9) Bob and Cammie. (10) Bob with a new toy a day or two after he came to live with me.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am, and that my warmest thoughts and prayers will be with you both. Thinker was my Mom's heart dog, and I called him my brother. When Mom died, Thinker came to live with Bruce and me. He was ten. At fourteen he suffered a bloat crisis which we got him to rally through. Five weeks later it happened again and I chose to have him put to sleep. For 14 1/2 years this beautiful soul had only ever known loving and being loved and even if we could save him the chances were that he would bloat again and the magnitude of his suffering was unbearable. He is the first dog I have been with for this process and after witnessing it, I know I'll be with each of my dogs in the future as they gently ease over to the other side. He went from being inconsolable and suffering greatly, to relaxing and resting with his head in my lap after he was sedated. I had time to tell him how deeply he was loved, kissed him a million times, gave him messages to give to my Mom, borrowed clippers and trimmed some hair off the inside of his ears to keep forever, and when the vet gave him the second shot, not even a hair on his head twitched- his heart simply stopped. It was beautiful and such a relief to see him at peace.

We had the same experience with our Holly. At nearing twelve, she suffered a quick series of small strokes which were robbing her of herself as she came out of each one. Again, we chose to end her suffering and had her put to sleep. Our experience was the same. A gentle, easy passing, with her head in my lap and reassuring and constant " I love you's" and "thank you's" until her heart stopped beating. I am so grateful for these peaceful goodbyes and am an advocate for the sooner rather than later school of thought.

Please know that we will be surrounding you both with love and warmth. Godspeed Bob. You have been blessed and have returned those blessings to all who have known and loved you. xoxo


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

*Peaceful passing - 1 year ago*

It was a year yesterday, May 2, that we made the decision to let our Dash pass peacefully. I knew we were around a year, but I didn't want to look at his papers. But this thread prompted me to find out the exact date. He was a male Corgi, a smart, loyal guy. Cheers to our Dash and the wonderful memories. Cheers to all of our current and past partners. Having animals has been a great opportunity to demonstrate to our boys the responsibility (good and sometimes heartbreaking) we take on as pet owners.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

West U said:


> It was a year yesterday, May 2, that we made the decision to let our Dash pass peacefully. I knew we were around a year, but I didn't want to look at his papers. But this thread prompted me to find out the exact date. He was a male Corgi, a smart, loyal guy. Cheers to our Dash and the wonderful memories. Cheers to all of our current and past partners. Having animals has been a great opportunity to demonstrate to our boys the responsibility (good and sometimes heartbreaking) we take on as pet owners.


I knew you were coming up on that one year anniversary, as I will be also, on the 16 th of May. I have been thinking of your Dash and my Iris frequently this last week or so.

I was completely at peace when I made that decision to let Iris go....she was so ready to be pain free and I wanted her to be at peace. I still miss her desperately some days. Poppy has made her own place in my heart and has been a lively addition to my life.

Bob and his Bob-ness over the years has given me much to smile about. He truly is one of a kind. What a guy! When his time is near, may he go in peace.

Cathy


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

On another thread there was some question or non-clarity as to what it means to have a big personality. I think "his Bobness" would define that perfectly. He has been such a big part of your life and you his _very_ life. I know you'll miss him terribly. I hope you keep on telling us stories to us about mischievous Bob and his shenanigans because not only is such a big personality uplifting to all, but it will keep him right there with you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad today is a lovely spring day here in the east. I hope your time is passing with joy.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> I am glad today is a lovely spring day here in the east. I hope your time is passing with joy.


Oh I have no idea how I would manage if the weather was bad. I am very thankful for such a beautiful day, and for the past few days. The process of getting Bob outside is not easy even in good weather. Friday it is supposed to rain, and I really don't know how I would manage. Here he is enjoying the spring day. Picture just taken a few hours ago. He looks so very alive.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That's why I love Bob, because his Bobness is exactly like Buck. I pray Buck lives as long and as well. You and Bob are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello Bob! A sweet wave and a hug from all your fans on Poodle Forum! Spring days are special, and you remind us all to enjoy every minute. All our gratitude for getting to learn how to live life "Bob's way" <3


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

These photos make me happy and sad at the same time.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I've been thinking about Bob all day and will be thinking of you both tomorrow. He will be missed but will leave such great memories behind. Love and hugs to you for giving Bob a painless peaceful way out and love to Bob too for having been such a wonderfully entertaining and enterprising companion.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thinking of you and Bob today. Big hugs.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hugs to you and Bob today...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm right there with you in spirit. (((hugs))) Give Bob a good send-off from all of us. 

Sweet sleep dear Bob. xxxooo


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I hope Bob has a wonderful day today filled with sunshine, treats, companionship, love, food and finally peace. Hugs!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am thinking of you and Bob


----------



## emisdover (Feb 16, 2017)

My heart goes out to you, today. I read this entire thread just now, and the emotions it brought up were overpowering. Sending you love and peaceful thoughts.


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

Thinking of you and Bob and sending you strength.


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Thinking of you today xx


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thinking of you today..............


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Thinking of you and your sweet Bob, and wishing you peace.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Love and light. Thinking of you and Bob.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Thinking of you all, much love from Australia xx


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Our thoughts are with you - peace and quietude for Bob, and sympathy and comfort for his humans.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

fjm said:


> Our thoughts are with you - peace and quietude for Bob, and sympathy and comfort for his humans.


Well said fjm. This is a sad day, and I'm glad I got to know your Bob from your posts. He was a special poodle who will be missed.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Gentle hugs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

In tears for you, peppersb. Sending you and Bob strength and love :love2:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hugs and warmth. xoxo


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Sending peace and love to you and Dear Bob.

Cathy


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Thinking of you and Bob. :love2:


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I am new to this forum, but I did post in "pictures" that we lost our 2 female Standards within 2 months of each other. The 14 year old I had to have put down. I had never been faced with such before. I came up with my own guidelines - that I shared with my vet - because I think these decisions are personal, not one size fits all. I hope my reasons don't seem selfish.










Because my grand daughter was with me, the sweet dog "rallied" herself and was kind of her old self - - and it felt so wrong to be asking the vet to put her down, and yet it wasn't wrong. It was just exactly the right thing to do. We did have the 2 stage procedure (cost a little more) so that we could stay with her through the sedated stage and say our goodbyes and the leave. 

I am very much at peace with the decision. And both dogs' ashes will be buried this spring in the back yard under the lilac bush.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Theo'sMom said:


> Thinking of you and Bob. :love2:


Me too, my heart goes out to both you and Bob. May you both be surrounded by love and be at peace.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

What a great forum this is! Thank you so much for all of the warm wishes and support. Also, I feel that many of the experiences and opinions that you shared really gave me a handle on what to expect. That was extremely helpful. Finally, they say that telling stories is a good way of grieving. So this thread allowed me to tell some Bob stories. Thank you for that. 

The actual euthanasia was OK. I do not think that Bob experienced any pain or anxiety, other than the anxiety of being pretty much incapacitated. I am glad that my vet was able to do it at my home. My vet is not a great communicator, so it would have been easier for me if he had taken a little more time to tell me what was happening and what to expect. But at least I had the benefit of what I have learned from this thread. He moved through the process pretty quickly. First he put something like an IV line in (he had a different name for it). Then the drug to sedate. Then some blood thinner. Then as soon as he thought that Bob was fully sedated (which was very soon), he gave the euthanasia drug. I might have preferred it if he could have waited a minute or two before giving the euthanasia drug so that I could be 100% sure that Bob was fully sedated. But whatever...

I was extremely fortunate that Michelle was here. Michelle is the breeder that I have worked with in breeding Cammie and Sam and she is our groomer. Many years ago, she worked as a vet tech and with all of her poodle experience, she is really able to handle this stuff with both knowledge and incredible sensitivity. It was very generous of her to volunteer to be here and it really helped. She assured me that yes, Bob had been completely sedated. She was holding his head and felt it go limp. It all happened so quickly.

After the vet left, Michelle and I got some take-out for dinner and then we buried him in a grave that her son had dug a few hours earlier. 

So it is over. Sad. But looking forward to moving forward with Cammie and Sam. I will miss Bob. But so glad that I have two other poodles.


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

I think you have dealt with this amazingly well, you are such a strong person. It's obviously an incredibly sad time for you, but equally you must feel some sense of relief knowing that you made the right decision at the right time for Bob, instead of letting him continue to suffer. It sounds like he passed very peacefully and he was very lucky to have had you in his life.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't think Bob would have been able to fully express his "Bobness" without you as his human, peppersb. You cherished and embraced it, and let his Bobness shine!
At the end, you walked with him to the bridge, and set him free. 
He was a very lucky dog.
And I am glad to hear that his final resting place is in your backyard.

Now, new adventures await you and Cammie and Sam! (And a bed upstairs...)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Lots of wishes for peace and acceptance, which it sounds as if you're well on your way with that. You do seem to be very strong and your other dogs need you to be strong and there for them, just as they are for you. Grief is such an individual thing and we all handle it differently. I still miss my little Jose` badly. I think about him an awful lot and look at a cute picture of him with Santa. It hangs in my kitchen. He was such a sweet dog with a huge personality. I miss them all but the pain of losing him is still pretty strong. But like you, I know he's past any discomfort and sadness that life was about to be handing out to him. 

It is logical and right that our dogs are set free and wonderful that we can do that for them. But it's still hard as hell. I think that's wonderful that your friend came to be with you and that her son dug the grave. How very nice of them. It's nice to have him buried on your property. 

Hoping for you that you have peace and happy memories of Bob and that you will continue to share joyful days with your other two.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am glad your friend Michelle and her son were able to help you through this difficult time. Friends are a true treasure.

Rest assured, Bob could NOT have had a better, more caring Mom!

Take care of yourself, hug your other dogs and take time to rest a bit and do something kind for yourself. You deserve it.

Fondly, Cathy


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Please take care of yourself, Sam and Cammie. ((Hugs))


----------



## Cadency (Apr 4, 2017)

I have some idea how difficult a time this has been for you: 
We had to go through it too, this past January, with our Scooby. 

You did the right thing, the kind thing for your dog. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's a sad time for you but I hope your sorrow will turn to good memories of what a great life filled with love Bob had. Your letting him go was an act of unselfish love.
RIP Bob
..................................


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Sending a huge virtual hug your way. I'm so sorry for your loss, and I loved your tribute to Bob post. Please be kind to yourself in this difficult time. Hugs...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very glad that Michelle was there with you and your crew. It sounds like Bob left quietly and with dignity. I suspect it will also help Cammie and Sam to adjust to have been nearby and to see he is at peace in the yard.

Wishing you the best.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Bob is now at peace in a place where he can be his fully mobile self & his Bob-ness can shine  I hope that brings you peace. I'm glad Michelle could be there with you both & be there for you. It's a great kindness you did & he enjoyed a great life because of you. Eventually you will only think of Bob with big smile in your heart & only a tiny prick to the heart of missing him.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

How kind that Michelle and her son were there to support his passing. Rest In Peace, Bob.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

You are lucky to have Bob-enriched memories. I loved the description of his confirmation, it made me smile. Thank gosh for Sam and Cammie, right! Time to breath a little easier.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing your final loving time with Bob. I so wanted to know that he crossed peacefully and to hear how you are doing. Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Beautiful tribute, peppersb :love2: Sending you more hugs.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

R.I.P. Bob. may your short life help guide those yet to come.
Eric.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing Bob with us. Gentle hugs.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Goodbye Bob. You were much loved, right to the very end. I hope knowing how happy your life was, and how peaceful your passing from it, brings comfort now to those you leave behind.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Bob. :-( It's never easy. My thoughts are with you now.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad Michelle was with you. (((((HUGS))))


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Big hugs to you and the clan xx


----------

